# desperate



## louisa (May 6, 2008)

hi everyone,

i moved to cyprus in march and i'm in desperate need of a job and i don't speak greek,i really don't want to give up & go back to england but i'm beginning to think i have no choice 

i live in dherynia with a friend who has kindly let me stay with him but i want to be able to stand on my own two feet and my money is running out.

i don't drive which is causing me problems,i really don't know where to start any advise and help would be really apprreciated 

thanks hope to speak to u soon 

louisa x


----------

